# Porn For Couples : What Do The Ladies Like To Watch ?



## virgil (Sep 11, 2010)

I've discussed this with my Wife and she is open to watching porn with me. We tried a DVD which was classed as "For Couples" but she didnt get much out of it. The majority of the porn that I can find concentrates the camera view on the woman, of course I enjoy this but I can see how this isnt as much of a turn on for her and that it would be nice for her to see a good looking man.

My question for the ladies out there is do you know of any good sites to use for content, what would you recommend? I'm not looking for dodgy streaming sites, I just want some tips on which dvds or pay sites are a good start to watch with my wife to get us both in the mood not just me.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Violet Blue always has good recommendations for suitable erotica. 

http://www.tinynibbles.com/

She often posts great links to female friendly porn.

One if her latest is 

http://brightdesire.com/

We will be checking it out this coming weekend.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

x-art.com

sexart.com

joymii.com

These sites present vignettes rather than movies, but depending on tastes you might like them. Violet Blue has mentioned each of these as well.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's a site that will help you:

Porn for women, by women - Hot Movies For Her


----------



## guest123 (Aug 27, 2012)

This depends on a lot, including how important a plot is. If so, I recommend starting with New Sensations' Romance Series. Candida Royalle's Eyes of Desire 1 and 2 are good but a bit dated. Also check out Adam and Eve's Romantic Encounters and Wicked's Passion series. If no plot is needed, Playgirl's stuff is not bad. Also see Viv Thomas' The Art of Sex 1 and 2.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Great information lol. WHy not try Crash Pad Series


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

My lady likes this branch of porn.


----------

